# Mark-up



## knox69 (Jul 19, 2008)

What is a fair mark-up on mal? Services work:clap:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

It is impossible to answer your question without first knowing your overhead.

A better question would be, how do you calculate your costs? Overhead?


----------



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

in before the lock :clap:

with that, remember ur gotta drive there get it, pick it up drive back. gas, time, wear and tear.. and agrevation with dealing with people that cant drive...

say 500%? :laughing:


----------



## knox69 (Jul 19, 2008)

65 an hour


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Once you determine your costs, overhead and the profit you need to make , you will answer your own question.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

knox69 said:


> 65 an hour


The number is irrelevant. Im not from your location. See my above post. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Lets not get number specific guys, or Ill have to shut it down. 

Plenty here to talk about, the tittle of the thread is not one of them.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

As much as you can get away with.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

rex said:


> As much as you can get away with.


:laughing:


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

Jaws said:


> Lets not get number specific guys, or Ill have to shut it down.
> 
> Plenty here to talk about, the tittle of the thread is not one of them.


Did you get promoted to mod? Sorry I mean demoted


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Ninjaframer said:


> Did you get promoted to mod?


:whistling


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Ninjaframer said:


> Did you get promoted to mod? Sorry I mean demoted


Is a frog green? :jester:


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

Jaws said:


> :whistling


Congrats bro- they couldn't have found a better man!


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Ninjaframer said:


> Congrats bro- they couldn't have found a better man!



Thanks, Nate


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

This topic is beat to death...do some reading and research. I will start you out. Take last years total of expenses (overhead). That's all insurance, fuel, workers comp, rent, advertising, etc. Now decide what you want to make. Figure out how many hours you think you can actually bill for. Now decide if you want your overhead to be a part of you hourly charge or part of your markup. It can be both, but if your work is more labor heavy than parts heavy you may want to add the percentage to your labor rate. Now that you have that number decide what you would like to have as profit. Angus's tag line...L+M+O+P=cost.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

One of the reasons guys fail on the business end of construction is not being aware of their overhead & what it REALLY costs.

This list is courtesy of *480Sparky*. It is pretty comprehensive & should get you scratchin' your noggin':....:thumbsup::thumbup:

*Business Cost List*

Building
Building
Warehouse Space
Trash Removal
Lawn Care
Snow removal
Upkeep & Repairs

Office Expenses
Computers
Stationary
Copy machine
Fax machine
Forms
Printing
Software
Office Equipment
Computer maintenance
Files
Postage
Office Supplies

IT
Internet service
Email accounts
Web site
-Initial creation
-Updating
-Maintenance
GPS services

Benefits
Vacation Pay
Holiday Pay
Uniforms
Uniform Maintenance
Unemployment
Bonuses
Incentives
Retirement Plan
Christmas Party

Taxes
Property Taxes
Tangible Taxes
Pay Roll Taxes
Income Taxes
Sales Tax

Training
Management Training
Office Training
In-House Training
Tech Training
Mfg. Training
Training Equipment
Safety Training
Update classes
License testing
OSHA compliance
RRP compliance

Insurance
Building Insurance
Liability Insurance
Employee Insurance
Life Insurance
Business Insurance
Workers Comp.

Utilities
Gas
Electricity
Telephone / Fax lines
Internet Service
Toll Calls
Telephones
Pagers/Cell Phones
Radio Maintenance

Vehicles
Vehicle Maintenance
Ladder Racks
Interior bins
Fuel
Truck Signs / lettering / vinyl
Tires

Financial
Accounting
Loans
Tax Preparation
Interest
30+ Day Receivables
Bank Charges

Travel
Hotel
Meals
Airline / vehicle

Unique to the building trade
Permits
Licenses
Bonds
Inspections
Trade Association
Subscriptions
Memberships
Dues
Retainers
Safety PPE
-Lock-out/Tag-out kits
-Fall prevention harness
-Arc-flash clothing
-Hard hats
-Safety glasses
-Hearing protection

Tools
Company Tools
Safety Equipment
Ladders
2-way Radios
Test Equipment
Replacement Parts
Parts Storage
Damages
Tool Replacement
Job site storage

Misc.
Trips to Supply House
Theft
Uncollected Money
Collection fees
Unbillable Hours
Commissions
Call Backs / Warranty work
Shortages
Bad Checks
Delivery
Credit Card Sales
Drug Testing

Legal
Legal advice
Law Suits
Incorporation / LLC fees

Advertising
Marketing
Business cards
Signs
Radio / TV
Newspaper
Flyers / brochures
Material Purchases
Inventory

Labor
Wages
Salaries
Dispatcher
Answering Service


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Yeah..what Griz said!


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

knox69 said:


> 65 an hour


You start a thread by asking a question and then this????? 

If you are asking if this is an OK price, forget it. Thread will be closed.


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

"But figuring out your overhead means you'd have to keep records, track costs and all that other stuff that's a complete PITA- cant someone just tell me what I should do?" 
If you really want to know what your mark up/ profit needs to be than it takes homework. If your not willing to do that- just pick a percentage, that's what I do


----------



## knox69 (Jul 19, 2008)

I work out of my house. Thanks guys:thumbup:


----------

